
Creating the Next Bechdel Test – FiveThirtyEight - rbanffy
https://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/next-bechdel/
======
anotheryou
The humbleness of the bechdel test is great.

Expecting 50% or more women should has different results and is less
comparable. With the exception of movies with very small casts, it's always a
real shame to fail the bechdel test. The 50% rules are shameful in their
result (100% failed), but even in an ideal world, half of the movies could
fail it without anything wrong.

~~~
colanderman
Came here to say this. The "White test" is even worse, applying the 50%
requirement to _three_ metrics. In a totally unbiased world only _⅛_ of all
movies would be expected to pass this test.

Most of the other tests do capture the spirit of Bechdel well I feel. Their
"humbleness" as you put it makes the results (e.g. of the Waithe and
Villalobos tests) so much more poignant.

